# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  teaser for 20th sept

## chance

just found this on ds forums,thought it might be of some interest..

Emmerdale fans may remember me highlighting a newspaper report a while ago which revealed that some of Emmerdale's cast and crew had been on location at Crinan Boatyard in Argyllshire, Scotland in June 2005.

I guessed at the time that this may have been for a possible climax to the "Shelley overboard" storyline - referring to Steph pushing her off the Isle of Arran ferry.

As we are now towards the end of August, I have been puzzled as to why nothing has yet appeared on screen, as scenes shot on location normally appear on screen 5 - 6 weeks later.

I have just heard from a well-placed source that the episode in question will air in the UK on Tuesday 20th September 2005.

My source couldn't reveal which cast members took part in the filming, as this would obviously hint at the storyline detail. But in an intriguing twist, my source reveals that whilst the location filming took place on Scotland's west coast, the scenes will be played out on screen as if it is Ireland.

Food for thought! Should get the rumour mill turning!

----------


## alkalinetrio

maybe its ashleys neice or something going to scotland to find out what happened to shelley.

----------


## kayla05

Yeah maybe, she was rooting through Steph's things when she first arrived. They must find out about Shelley some time, im suprised the body hasn't been found yet!

----------


## Jemma

But it says that it will be played out on screen as if it is Ireland so that rules out the Shelley/Steph storyline...

----------


## kayla05

i have no idea then.

----------


## gazzer

I would hazzard a guess and say that it will have something to do with Zoe leaving.. she hasnt a passport so maybe she flees to Ireland to escape the trial cos she thinks she will be put away

----------


## kayla05

yeah that maybe it.

----------


## EastEnders Fan

I've heard something about Leah Bracknell (Zoe) filming there, but I might be wrong.

----------


## kayla05

So if its to do with Zoe, do you think she's trying to escape or something?

----------


## Jemma

Maybe she has another episode and runs away with Jean

----------


## kayla05

Yeah maybe things get worse between her and Scott and that leads to her escaping with Jean, could be a possibility?

----------


## Jemma

Do you not need a paaport to go to ireland?  :Confused:

----------


## amyle

i thought so

----------


## gazzer

well if i fly with Aer Lingus from Dublin to the UK i dont need a passport.. just some ID

----------


## kayla05

Dunno??

----------

